# Five Lug Conversion



## Guest (Mar 16, 2003)

Ok, I have read through all sorts of threads posted all over different forums, noone wil give me a straight answer, everywhere posts different replies. All i need to know is what are ALL the parts NEEDED to do a 5 lug swap on a base model 240 using parts from and SE 240sx, from my understanding it is just the hub, the spendels are not needed.


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

im totally shocked that the faq on 240sx.org didnt have it. I read it somewhere but I dont remember where. Ill keep an eye out for it 

ps. good time to put in an LSD


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

Just the hub ... if u have a s14 get a SE s14 hub or s15 if u can find one .. it will bolt right up!

STRAIT as u can get !


----------

